# Polyurethane Bushing Project Part II



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

First off I want to thank everyone here that purchased a set of the front sway bar bushings I had produced. I am hoping that you all felt that it was a worthwhile investment for your car.  

I am currently ironing out the details on a deal to get a full set of rear sway bar bushings produced for the B12 and Pulsars. I have already ordered new OEM pieces for the manufacturer to work with. They will be shipped out within the next week, and I should have some solid pricing shortly thereafter. There are currently 2 different end link bushings per side on the rear bars. We are trying to work out a way to do the job using 2 identical end links. If I am able to accomplish this, it is going to cut down the production costs considerably. 

I believe this kit is going to go a long way in helping keep the rear of these cars in check. Anyone who has fooled around with these cars extensively will tell you that the rear end of a B12 is definitely not it's strongest point. 

Anyways, several people have asked me about this and I wanted to let everyone know what I am into. Right now I am just trying to gauge some interest in this project so I can get an idea of how many sets to have produced. 

Thanks, 

Ryan :thumbup:


----------



## Putt-Putt B12 (Feb 25, 2005)

Greatly appreciate your efforts and I may be interested as well. What size diameter are you using for your specs? The Pulsar bars or the stock B12?


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey, I'm game for the bushings for my '87 Pulsar, just gotta get cash together. What you asking for a full set?


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Putt-Putt B12 said:


> Greatly appreciate your efforts and I may be interested as well. What size diameter are you using for your specs? The Pulsar bars or the stock B12?


I am using the specs for the Pulsar bars. I believe they are 27mm, but I need to confirm. the end links will fit any rear bar. 

I am actually going to install a Whiteline rear bar on my car which already comes with the main "D" bushings in Polyurethane, but supplies no end links. I still wanted to make full sets so everyone can use them.  

Toddler, as far as a cost per set goes, I don't even have an estimate yet. The cost in a project like this is all in the set-up, not the bushings themselves. The manufacturer is working with me to try to produce a more simple end link design that will be a little more rigid. By making 1 mould to produce both end links, it will significantly reduce the cost per set.

I was able to provide a pretty decent deal for the last set I think, and I am hoping that these will be comparable. I am expecting they will be a bit more simply because they are larger, and the manufacturer told me that materials have increased about 5% since last year.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

anyone who wants real handling from their b12 should get these bushings


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

I'd be willing to throw down some bones for this. Keep us updated.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

You know I'm in. :cheers: 
Not sure how you found 2 different end bushings. All 3 sizes of rear sways I have dinked with have had identical end bushings. Nismo made a poly bushing. Saw some on ebay a couple years ago and passed on them cuz I was not sure if would fit. now I know they would have. 
Thanks for going ahead with the project. :thumbup:


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Popkorn said:


> You know I'm in. :cheers:
> Not sure how you found 2 different end bushings. All 3 sizes of rear sways I have dinked with have had identical end bushings. Nismo made a poly bushing. Saw some on ebay a couple years ago and passed on them cuz I was not sure if would fit. now I know they would have.
> Thanks for going ahead with the project. :thumbup:


The end links are the same for all bars. but there are 2 part #'s for the end links, one for the front bushing, and one for the rear. I believe they are pretty much identical except for maybe the length. I'll have them from the dealer sometime this week and I will check them out a little closer. :thumbup: 

We'll see where it goes after this ? I don't have any ideas past this. We'll have to come up with something.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

ill be surely in. I juste loved the front ones


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

My sway bars are going in this summer so I would purchase a set for sure! Thanks again for sending the front ones my way so quickly.

-Nick


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey guys, 

I wanted to get an updated post up for everyone just in case. Not real sure of the future here although I am hoping things will work out. Anyways, no matter what, I am still moving ahead with the bushing project. I should have some solid pricing end of this week/beginning of next. I already sent off the new OEM parts.

If you guys get this, you can email me at [email protected]. At least if you send me your info, I can stay in touch even if something goes bad here. 

Thanks, 

Ryan :thumbup:


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Quick question, is the rear swaybar link of the B12 the same size as the on the KN13SE? Or do the bushings need to be drilled out a little larger to accomodate the KN13 bar?

The bar Im talking about is the trailing edge of the swaybar where the bar bolts to the suspension. There is a rubber bushing that the sway bar feeds through and is then bolted on. 

-Nick


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

sentrastud said:


> Quick question, is the rear swaybar link of the B12 the same size as the on the KN13SE? Or do the bushings need to be drilled out a little larger to accomodate the KN13 bar?
> 
> The bar Im talking about is the trailing edge of the swaybar where the bar bolts to the suspension. There is a rubber bushing that the sway bar feeds through and is then bolted on.
> 
> -Nick


I believe that the end links are pretty much the same on all of the rear bars. I based everything off of the KN13 bars, so you should be ok. I actually test fit them on my Whiteline bar, and the fit perfectly.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey guys, 

I have got the details for the rear swaybar bushings. I have not ordered yet due to the upfront cost of the project. This set is going to require me to front about $1200 for 25 complete sets. Sounds like a lot of money right ? When you break down the costs, it really isn't. It actually adds up quickly.

Anyways, the bottom line is a set of these is going to cost about $55 shipped for everyone. This is pretty much the bare minimum just to cover the costs involved (and I am still figuring on $55 from me). 

Several people told me they might be interested, I am now asking for everyone who is DEFINATELY interested to let me know. I don't have any problems funding this ordeal, but I just want to make sure I have a realistic interest. I figured it out and if I have to cut the production run down to like 12 sets, the cost per set will go up about $10. 

I truly believe that these sets are going to make a marked improvement in these cars. 

I want to take a few days to get some feedback and then I can go from there. Also either way I am planning on getting several more of the front swaybar sets made. They will be $25 shipped. 

Thanks, 

Ryan


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

count me in !


----------



## Sentrawagon (Jun 6, 2005)

yeah I think I might be in interested in a pare of the rear swaybar sets, and I would like to require aobut the front swaybar set as well.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I will be making a payment on them here probably today. they are telling me about 2 weeks production time. have been noting all who are interested, I will let you guys know as soon as they come in. 

will have both fronts and rears.


----------



## Sentrawagon (Jun 6, 2005)

alright man, that's going to be nice to have them


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Payment placed on this deal. due to costs, only doing 10 sets of rears right now. as a result, price is going to be slightly higher for them, but not too bad. Also getting 6 sets of the front sets made. 

Will keep everyone updated. :thumbup:


----------



## river_ricer (Jul 9, 2005)

:wtf: Holy Crap!! It almost took an act of Congress to get into the forum. Was registered, but not on member list?? Email "in use"? Tried to re-register using another email account, but never received any confirmation email! Anyway, this belongs on another thread I guess.

I would buy front and rear polys for Pulsar SE bars (the bigguns). Give me a price!


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

river_ricer said:


> :wtf: Holy Crap!! It almost took an act of Congress to get into the forum. Was registered, but not on member list?? Email "in use"? Tried to re-register using another email account, but never received any confirmation email! Anyway, this belongs on another thread I guess.
> 
> I would buy front and rear polys for Pulsar SE bars (the bigguns). Give me a price!


The front sets will be $25 shipped, the Rears are going to end up being about $65 shipped. I will have word on them the beginning of the week. Will let everyone know as soon as they are expected.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

Great show on these astreamk1, are these production bushings, or just maybe 20 sets of each and done forever? Thank you for your effort and passion for the machine.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

The first run will be somewhat limited, but they are keeping the moulds for me. As long as there is a demand, I will get more made as needed. Just as I did with the fronts. I am hoping the rears go just as well.


----------



## mikewiebe1987 (Nov 3, 2005)

if u got a set or fronts lyin around and need to get rid of em lemme know
usd?


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Yes cost is in USD. 

Waiting for an order now. Should have shortly. I'll let you know as soon as they arrive.


----------



## mikewiebe1987 (Nov 3, 2005)

sweeeet , anydownside to doing just front other thanmaybe the rears will wear out quicker? doing my cv's soon and figured id throw bushins in there while im dirty


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Should be no downside no. I have been running just the fronts in Poly. Should have no effect on the rear other than making the front feel a bit more solid. 

The rear bushings have much more material around the bar than the front. I have not seen them wear through, but they will get rather spongy as they are not very solid to begin with.


----------



## river_ricer (Jul 9, 2005)

Anything on the bushing sets yet?


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Sorry, haven't been around too much. Have been a little busy. Chasing them down, hoping to have shortly. Have been concentrating on getting the rear end links fitted properly. Should have the front sets shortly.


----------



## Nismo_NOR (Aug 12, 2004)

Any news?


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

He's working hard to bring this home for us, I salue him and priase his vallant efforts! He has managed to do what many dream of and cannot bring to reality. For the fortunate ones that got some of his wonderful sets, koodos 2 U. I am on the late end but I have my bid in too. When they come in PM or leave a post here I want a set. -Gregory


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey guys, sorry I have not updated for a bit. Has been a little crazy. I got the rear prototypes in. Need to make an adjustment on the end links to fit 100%. I am in the process of rebuilding my rear control arms on my car right now and started my exhaust system. Most of the rear end hardware was seized and is being quite a bear. As soon as I get the rears fitted properly I will let you all know. Working on the rear end of this car really has shown me just how weak it is. Hoping these are gonna provide a good payoff. 

Ryan


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi all, Hope everyone is doing well. Unfortunately I have had my hands rather full and have not had the chance to do much with the B12. Just finishing up re-organizing the garage and trying to get set up for a bit of fabrication. 

I did eventually get the rear Polyurethane bushing sets finished and installed. Due to some issues with the manufacturer, things did not go exactly as planned. I have sold several sets already and they seem to be doing just fine for everyone. Here are a couple of pictures of them on the car. I have an ad in the classifieds for 2 sets I have here at the moment. As soon as I get more end link material, I'll have more ready to go. :thumbup:


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Word!*

Look UNDER that thing, I could just LICK the LIPS of your wheels. `Great work we all love you hoss, wish all B12'ers could come together for a 4 month vacation and work on our rides in a clean quiet garage. -Me








BTW: It's safe to lick the lips =)


----------



## UHVPLSRNV (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey Ryan, thanks again for the bushings (front and rear). They look GREAT. Hoping to have this thing done by mid-summer. Check out my cardomain page for progress.


----------

